# 'Melo's 33-Point 3rd Quarter



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Nice! 12-15 FG including 4-5 from three point in the 3rd. In the Zone!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we all know he can score, but can he do the little things that will put him over the top.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

to put that into perspective, gervin and thompson were both going for the scoring title in the final game of the season. it was obvious. they werent trying to win a basketball game. and wilt got his 31 in the 100 point game.

pretty ridiculous stuff.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> we all know he can score, but can he do the little things that will put him over the top.


put him over the top of what?

hes been doing the little things all year. leads ALL SF's in rebounding. plays better defense. shoots less.

the nuggs are 2nd in the west.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

ChosenFEW said:


> we all know he can score, but can he do the little things that will put him over the top.


Oh no, somebody forgot to tell this guy that the regular season started back in late October. Should I tell him the guy in his avatar got traded already, or let him find out on his own?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------

